# I hate the Carousel!



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I have owned a 2nd, 3rd, and now 4th generation Kindle, and like just about everything about them except for the Carousel.  Actually though, I did not hate it until today!

What happened was that I had checked "my [email protected]" mail icon in the carousel, then attempted to remove the icon from the carousel.  I was slightly distracted at that time and accidentally clicked "Remove from device" instead of "Remove from carousel".  That should have been no problem really since I still had the mail app on my cloud, so I re-installed it.  BUT - all of my settings were lost!!  If you've ever installed a mail app on your Kindle, you know that it takes a lot of entries, testing, and tweaking before you have it working the way you want it.

Note that before reinstalling the program I checked my Kindle backup, but it appeared it would only restore the entire system after a re-initialization or replacing of the Kindle.

So 30 minutes later I had the parameters set the way I wanted and the program working reasonably well.  But this was a lot of inconvenience for what was a single click that was about 1.2" off center!!  So now I really hate the carousel!  For this post though I have two questions:

- Is there any way to get rid of the carousel?  I do realize the 5th gen Kindles no longer have a carousel (Amazon is finally getting wise), but I can't see myself downgrading(!) from my 4th gen 8.9 Kindle for this single feature.

- Is there any way to set the "Remove from device" prompt to ask "Are you sure (Y/N)?"?

Thanks, MrBill


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The 2014 Fire HDX 8.9 is supposed to get the Fire OS 5.0 update, as is the 2014 Fire HD6. We're all waiting...but be patient, let the owners of the 2015 Fires find all the bugs first!

That said, just slide the carousel up and out of the way, and it should stay there. I almost forget it is there when using my HD6, which is running the same Fire OS as your HDX.

I don't know of a way to change the uninstall (remove from device) behavior. But that can happen even without carousel, and on a standard Android or iOS device. There is no 'are you sure'.


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

tsemple said:


> The 2014 Fire HDX 8.9 is supposed to get the Fire OS 5.0 update


If that removes the carousel, or at least allows me to turn it off, I'll be a happy camper!


----------

